

Fordson Snowmobile 1929 Concept Reel [video] - nether
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo31_3UzTTY

======
radiorental
Similarly, Russian ALL TERRAIN military vehicle drives on snow:
[http://youtu.be/RbDe5dEu07I](http://youtu.be/RbDe5dEu07I)

------
jacquesm
That horserider should get a taste of his own medicine.

